# Rooster Popping in PV March25-27



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Rooster fish has been elusive for me for years.
When I am told there are lots of rooster fish in PV from mid March, I got to go.
Fishing had been slow in PV due to unusual cold water before our trip. so I didn't have high expectation.
However, fishing is not just catching. To explore new areas and meet new fishermen are fun part too.

This is the first time I fish with Racko from Canana and Harold from Seattle. They turned out to be great guys and love fishing like me.

We rented a two bed room condo in El Anclote in Punta Mita for $200 per night. The unit is very roomy and nice, but you can get better rate if you look around. I just didn't have enough time to look for cheaper unit. You can get to the charter boats in 5 minutes walk from the condo.

When we entered the condo, the first thing I noticed was banana on the table. I knew what was going to happen to our fishing.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

It looked we came to Punta Mita for eating/drinking instead of fishing.  We drank double magarita every night. 
Prices are not cheap, but foods are pretty good.
We ate at Magarita restaurant, Tino's and Fish Tako, all on the beach.

Magarita



























double magarita every night


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Tino's



























Racko loved this whole snapper and ordered three days in a row.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Fish Taco


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I rarely use a fighting belt, but I need one this time to cast and work with long 10'6' prototype Black Hole surf rod for three days.









prototype 10'6" Black Hole Cape Cod Special surf rod









The main purpose of this trip was to catch rooster fish on poppers.
Due to unusual cold water this year, rooster fish were very to find.
On the third day, we decided to wait until they show up instead of looking around and they indeed did.
While waiting, birds started working and we finally saw big rooster fish. It was a hectic 20 minutes. I casted far 3 oz Robert Ranger lure with long 10'6" Black Hole surf rod and I could see several rooster fish chasing the lure. One hit the lure and another one hit the lure again when the first rooster fish missed the lure.
On the next cast, a nice rooster fish rushed from the side and took the hook. Fight is on ! The fish is about 40 lb range and it was a good test for 10'6" BH surf rod. If the rod can handle 40 lbs rooster fish, 40 - 50 lbs striped bass from the surf is a peanut. 
I brought the fish to the boat, but it pulled hooked just before releasing. While I was fighting, Harold hooked up a nice rooster.
I was tempted to cast again, but I decided to take pictures for Harold and I gave my rod to Lora. After landing 40 lbs rooster fish, Harold said he was very impressed with the power of rooster fish. It was his first rooster fish catch ever.

It was a brief encounter with rooster fish on this trip, but this trip gave enough incentive to come back again. 
I found another reason to fish PV in addition to tuna.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Lora joined the action


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks Lora. It was fun to fish with you. I know I'll fish with you for many years to come.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Roosters are definitely on my bucket list.
I hate to seem ignorant but what is "PV" - Puerto Vallarta??

Thanks for all of the pics also. Beautiful scenery and the shots of the food made me want a second helping of dinner tonite!


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

bluefin said:


> Roosters are definitely on my bucket list.
> I hate to seem ignorant but what is "PV" - Puerto Vallarta??
> 
> Thanks for all of the pics also. Beautiful scenery and the shots of the food made me want a second helping of dinner tonite!


Yes, PV is Puerto Vallarta.

some more pictures,

.The area we fished south of Sayulita was just beautiful. As I go to Prince Edward Island, Canada for giant in September, I am thinking about going back in Oct when tuna are plentiful.
Tuna popping in the morning around the Rock or El Banco and rooster popping in the afternoon is not bad.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*Poppers for Rooster fish*

Headed down to Costa Rica in a couple of weeks. Probably try to catch a rooster. Looking for advice on the size, model, color of poppers / topwaters that have been sucessful on Rooster fish.

Thanks,

John


----------

